# Heavy duty garage shelving suggestions



## feign3 (Sep 16, 2007)

I'm thinking of replacing my mish-mash of different garage shelving with more permanent, sturdy stuff like this:









I like to store my mower under the last set of shelves I currently have. They are bracket shelves so the brace on the wall instead of the floor like the picture above. This allows me to slip the mower under there with no problem.

I'm thinking of a modification to the above picture using a similar method that the brackets use but instead us 2x4 like this:









Does anyone see a problem with this or any caveats I need to consider?


----------



## crecore (Nov 2, 2005)

I built some in my last house basement almost exactly like that. I measured and cut the red gussets after the shelves were up (leveling the shelves as I went. I used double angle cuts on both ends so on the bottom of the gusset... half the gusset rested on the shelf, and half against a stud. Then on the top of the gussets, half against the front board, half against the shelf plywood. Once they're all tied together and mounted to studs they are very strong as a system. I could hang off of them @ 190 lbs.


----------

